# Tutorial : PB Easynote TJ75 Notebook | komplett auseinandergebaut und gereinigt



## brechwertmyoper (24. Juni 2011)

_geändert : 24.6.2011 - 13:20 Uhr_


Hi werte Community,


ich möchte euch mal meine Erfahrungen schildern . Hab alles fein dokumentiert mit meiner schlechten Handy Kamera 

*Idee/Problem :* Mein Laptop war nur noch extrem heiß, der Lüfter ging gar nicht mehr in den langsamen Modus, selbst in Office Programmen. Die Programme Speedfan und GPU Temp gaben dann Aufschluss über die Problematik. 


*Temperaturen:*

vorher
CPU im IDLE : ca 65° und unter Vollast bei ca 95°
GPU im IDLE : ca 62° und unter Vollast bei ca 102°


nachher
CPU im IDLE : ca 40° und unter Vollast bei ca 65°
GPU im IDLE : ca 45° und unter Vollast bei ca 65°



*Mein System:*

Packerd Bell Easy Note TJ75 JO-074GE
15,6" LED LCD

Core i5-430M
ATI HD5470 - 512MB
4GB DDR3

320GB HDD
DVD R/RW Multi




Auf gehts .... Ein Kinderspiel, macht richtig Spaß 
Um alles wieder zusammenzubauen, einfach die Schritte rückwärts ausführen.


*ALLES AUF EIGENE GEFAHR UND KEINE GARANTIE AUF RICHTIGKEIT. *
*ENTLADET EUCH WENN IHR EIN ELEKTRONISCHES BAUTEIL ANFASST UND NUTZT RICHTIGES WERKZEUG.*



*Bild 1*

- Das muss alles ran : Werkzeug, Lätta Deckel als Schraubenschalen, Stift und Zettel um Schrauben zuzuordnen und zur Not alle PCGH Ausgaben von 2011 


*Bild 2*
- Laptop von oben, ja so sieht er aus der gute Packerd Bell 


*Bild 3*

-Laptop von unten, Akku herausnehmen ( hab ich erst später gemacht, aber bitte vorher machen ), alle möglichen Schrauen schon mal herausschrauben ( sind 5 Kleine für das Verdeck in der Mitte - siehe Bild 4 ; und 16 große Schrauben am Gehäuse von unten und 2 große im Akku Fach )


*Bild 4*

- zuerst den Deckel lösen, damit man an die Festplatte, RAM, WLAN und Laufwerk kommt


*Bild 5 & 6*

- Festplatten-Käfig mit einer Schraube lösen ( oben rechts an Festplatte ), Festplatte dann nach hinten rausziehen. Mensch das geht ja schnell heut 


*Bild 7*

- Ram herausnehmen, beide sind mit seitlichen silbernen Klemmen befestigt, einfach auseinanderdrücken und die RAMS springen euch schon fast gemütlich entgegen


*Bild 8 & 9*

- da schon alle möglichen Schrauben von unten entfernt wurden, können wir jetzt von innen das Laufwerk herausschieben, geht ganz leicht


*Bild 10*

- jetzt lösen wir das weiße und schwarze Kabel vom W-Lan Modul ( WLAN Modul befindet sich über der Festplatte, die ja schon heraus ist ), welches wir dann auch mit einer Schraube lösen und herausziehen


*Bild 11 & 12 & 13*

- jetzt können wir den Laptop herumdrehen und müssen die Blende über der Tastatur abnehmen, dazu am Besten mit nem spitzen Gegenstand rechts heraushebeln ( aber Vorsicht, links an der Blende ist ein Flachbandkabel, nicht, dass wir es kaputt machen, das müssen wir dann auch noch trennen, siehe nächste Bilder


*Bild 14*

- da haben wir das Flachbandkabel, tolle Miniatur Technik, die sich durchs ganze Notebook zieht 



*Bild 15*

- auf dem folgendem Bild sieht man, wie man solche Verbindungen trennt, einfach das schwarze Teil am Anschluss hochklappen und das Flachband herausziehen


*Bild 16 & 17 & 18*

- jetzt haben wir die obere Blende fein gelöst und können die Tastatur herausnehmen, diese ist seitlich noch eingerastet, VORSICHT : sie ist auch mit einem Flachbandkabel befestigt, genau mittig
- das Flachbandkabel wie gehabt herausziehen, erst die schwarze Teil nach oben klappen und alles herausziehen


*Bild 19*

- Notebook hier oben, jetzt lösen wir *alle* Kabel die noch angeschlossen sind, und zwar alle die, die zum Vorschein gekommen sind, weil wir die Tastatur abgenommen haben
- und zwar die Kabel oben links 5x ( Monitor, Lautprecher, Webcam etc ) , oben rechts 3 x ( Startknopf und weiß + schwarz Wlan Kabel herausziehen ) und ein Kabel unten links 1x, über dem ATI LOGO ( Touchpad )


*Bild 20 & 21 & 22*

- hier noch einmal in Nahaufnahme, die Schritte aus Bild 19
- vergesst nicht das Kabel unten links zu lösen ( hier auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen, das Kabel über dem ATI Logo)


*Bild 23 & 24*

- Monitor vom Chassis lösen, das geht mit 2 Schrauben ganz einfach, dann herausziehen inklusive Kabel


*Bild 25 & 26*

- öffen des Chassis
- vorher eine Schraube lösen, die dort ist wo ihr die WLAN Kabel herausgezogen habt, also unter der Tastatur mittig eher rechts, an der Schraube steht M2.5L6 ( zum Vergleich bei Bild 21 sieht man es ) 
- das Chassis dann vorne am Besten links hochhebeln, da wo der Karten Slot ist, es ist überall eingerastet und man kann es vorsichtig hochhebeln, dann ist es ab 


*Bild 27 & 28 & 29*

- jetzt liegt das gute Mainboard frei, das müssen wir auch noch lösen, damit wir unten an den Lüfter kommen und da endlich mal für Ruhe sorgen 
- dazu müsst ihr links oben noch eine Schraube lösen, die ist genau an der Ecke des Mainboards, links oben
- dann könnt ihr das Mainboard herausholen und seht nur noch den unteren Teil des Chassis, den ihr dann weglegen könnt


*Bild 30*

- da ist es das gute Stück, erstmal schön durchpusten  ... so viele Wollmäuse ... das wären die ersten 20°, die er jetzt schon weniger heiß wird 
- der Kühler ist mit 7 Schrauben am Mainboard befestigt ( dazu weiter im Bild 31 )


*Bild 31 & 32*

- die Schrauben sind beschriftet, bitte von 1 nach 7 hintereinander die Schrauben lösen
- Den Lüfteranschluss vom Mainboard ösen
- wenn ihr wieder alles zusammenbaut, rückwärts beginnen, die 7. Schraube zuerst uund so weiter...


*Bild 33 & 34*

- da haben wir alles, links die CPU ( kann man wechseln ) und rechts unten die Grafikkarte ( leider nicht wechselbar, ist ja auch klar  )
- auf Bild 34 seht ihr den Lüfter von unten
- schön alles einpinseln mit Wärmeleitpaste
- Schade, ich habe vorher echt keine Fotos gemacht ( schlicht vergessen ) , wie das vorher aussah mit der Wärmeleitpaste, also werkseitig, bzw waren dort PADS drauf ... Das war eine fette Pampe muss ich sagen, übergequillt bis zum Rand, 20mal zu viel, mindestens... Stellt euch vor, ihr nehmt einen Gegenstand und taucht ihn in Pudding und holt in wieder raus, so sag das dort aus





ALS ANHANG KOMMEN HIER DIE FOTOS : 1-15


----------



## brechwertmyoper (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: PB Notebook Easynote TJ75 - geöffnet - Auseinandergebaut, gereinigt, zusammengebaut*

die weiteren Fotos 16-30


----------



## brechwertmyoper (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: PB Notebook Easynote TJ75 - geöffnet - Auseinandergebaut, gereinigt, zusammengebaut*

die letzten Fotos 31-34


----------



## nelly-haci (23. März 2014)

*AW: PB Notebook Easynote TJ75 - geöffnet - Auseinandergebaut, gereinigt, zusammengebaut*

Hat denn jemand schon mal versucht eine mSata SSD in das Packard Bell TJ75 einzubauen?


----------



## iTzZent (23. März 2014)

Mit Sicherheit nein, weil es keinen mSATA Slot bei dem Gerät gibt. Sowas gab es 2008/2009 noch nicht. 

*Und um auch nochmal was zum Tutorial zu sagen... wichtig ist, das der Lüfter von der Heatpipe entfernt wird und zwischen Lüfter und Heatpipelamellen gereinigt wird !*


----------

